# Investor Hour... anyone attending?



## still_in_school (10 July 2004)

Hi Guys,

Investor Hour will be on next Monday at the ASX... anyone else going or attending the next session?

Cheers,
sis


----------



## JetDollars (10 July 2004)

*Re: Investor Hour ... anyway attending?*

SIS,

Will you be able to place the link here?


----------



## still_in_school (10 July 2004)

*Re: Investor Hour ... anyway attending?*

Check out link below...

http://www.asx.com.au/education/InvestorHour_IE2.shtm

Cheers,
sis


----------



## JetDollars (10 July 2004)

*Re: Investor Hour ... anyway attending?*

Thanks SIS,

Are you going on Monday? But it's going to talk about Super though and Tax.


----------



## still_in_school (10 July 2004)

*Re: Investor Hour ... anyway attending?*

Hi Jet$,

with the new laws coming in place for Super for next July 1st 2005, we will be able to manage our own superfund... with this at hand, it would be best to get as much knowledge possible now, in how we will be able to take control of our super and its financial well being... 

....rather than our own employers giving us lazy 7% returns (and after inflation, and fees, more like 1% return... no wonder superfunds are for the long term...)

Cheers,
sis


----------



## JetDollars (10 July 2004)

*Re: Investor Hour ... anyway attending?*

SIS,

You can manage your own superfunds a long time ago. Just by setting up SMSF ie. trust.

But it come with a cost at the end of the financial year when you do your tax return ie. approx. $1000PA


----------



## still_in_school (10 July 2004)

*Re: Investor Hour ... anyway attending?*

Hi Jet$,

that seems to be a bit too pricey $1000 per annum just to manage your own super fund?  ???

Cheers,
sis


----------



## JetDollars (10 July 2004)

*Re: Investor Hour ... anyway attending?*

SIS,

That's correct, that why not many people do SMSF if they only have a small amount in their super ie. &lt;$20k


----------

